# What is your fitness mantra ..?



## DTrotter9 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tell me ... What is your fitness mantra ..? 

Aerobics 

Dieting 

Yoga 

Cardio 

Workout 

Dancing 

Jogging ... etc


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll

Exercise

Tomorrow

Today

Is

For

Eating

Pizza


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

KyleThomas said:


> I'll
> 
> Exercise
> 
> ...


:lol

Mine is:

Swim

Bike

Run

Repeat

(I do triathlons)


----------



## Draya (Aug 7, 2009)

Jogging, lots of jogging...then maybe indulge in a pizza


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I 

Hope 

I 

Remember

To

Tuck 

My 

Chin 

In 

When 

I

Get 

Thrown

So 

I 

Don't 

Hit 

My 

Head 

Again... (I play Judo)


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I

Wonder

If 

This 

Is

Working


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

alot of basketball, and then some running...


----------



## jordantaylor (Aug 10, 2009)

contact sports
jogging


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

House cleaning

walking


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Lifting heavy and cardio regularly. Dancing spontaneously. ;]


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

endtroducing said:


> Lifting heavy and cardio regularly.


I agree ! So your a girl and you don't lift the pink dumbells ?


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Lifting weights

and

Inline skating


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Perhaps,

I 

will

go

running

today.

A 

man

can 

dream.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Walking basically...I'm really out of shape!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Working out to dvd's, mostly Tae Bo

Eating better

I hope to add in more soon.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

KyleThomas said:


> I'll
> 
> Exercise
> 
> ...


another


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Walk or swim one to two times a day for 30 minutes each. I've never had a gym membership because I figure I can lose weight doing those two things, but it's not working. It's keeping me healthy and sane at least.

I also avoid sugar and white breads, try to eat vegetarian dinners a few times a week, drink lots of water, and take a daily multivitamin.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

lots of cycling


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Just cardio at the moment.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Lifting&Yoga


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

go GO GOOO!!!

I like to do high intensity and when I get tired I say those 3 words above. :teeth


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Lifting

Dieting

Biking

Sleeping


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jujitsu
Circuit Training
Eating 
Sleeping
Football
Drinking

Rinse n repeat


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

My Workout Mantra *during workout*

Who
Da
Man

IM
DA
MAN​


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Force myself to cycle to uni.. is about all I'm doing at the moment.

Mayybe tomorrow I'll run (or some time next week), I have some sort of vague ideas about trying yoga lol, and thoughts of starting to lift weights ... maybe I should turn these thoughts into reality haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Must

Get

Females..


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I

Will

Be

Strong

!


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

High intensity resistance training (moderate mass)/ some aerobic distance. So mostly anaerobic. Super sets. 30-1 min rest between. Actual workout is 50 min tops sometimes only 35-40 on a good day (unless I add abs at end). 

Some explosive stuff. Frog jumps, side jumps, vertical jumps etc..

Will do aerobic (running) or interval biking once a week. 

But right now I'm rehabbing a knee. So it's just doing stuff to get muscle back


----------



## oneofmany (Jan 19, 2014)

At
least 
I'll 
be
able
to 
sell
my
body
to
the 
gay
men
after
I
become
a
drug
addict


----------



## Omaha (Mar 2, 2014)

I do a lot of weight training, I have been for about 20 years. For cardio, I enjoy simply walking... I feel it's the best/most enjoyable cardio (for me).. I try to workout 5 days a week. It's my sanctuary...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Currently, I do

Weekdays


25 minutes of cardio midday.
25 minutes of cardio early evening.
10 minutes of light weights for arm/shoulder/chest upper body strength
Weekends


1 to 2 hours of cardio
 I generally tend to follow a balanced diet. I eat 
3 to 4 fruits a day 
Limit empty starches for whole grains 
Lean protein
Red meat 1 to 2x a week 
Dairy for Vit D intake, Vit C enriched OJ
Leafy greens
Fish 1x a week 
No soda, no alcohol, no caffeinated beverages, no coffee
Limit on the fast food max 1 to 2x a month

The only area I need work on is the sugar/snack intake and the veggie oils that I cook with. This was actually one of my 2014 NY resolutions but it's been off to a rocky start.

I supplement with either Vitamin C, Vitamin B and/or a multivitamin depending on what I feel I am lacking that day.

My fitness goal is to put on a healthy 3 to 5 pounds which I lost from appetite loss from depression last year.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that the ice-cream van?


----------

